# The Offical Paintball Thread



## The Dude (Feb 13, 2014)

Anyone else into paintball? I'm looking to get back into the sport. I need something to get active again. Got my eye on the DYE DAM marker. Looks like a pretty sweet marker. Empire has one I'm into as well. I'm mostly into woodsball and scenario games.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Feb 13, 2014)

I enjoy war games, paintball definitely included.

Too bad I'm a genetically underweight toothpick who bruises very easily and I can't play or else I have to walk around the restaurant I work at with purple circles all over my legs.

The pain of it doesn't bother me though.

Someday, I would like to host an "Ultimate Capture the Flag" game, featuring houses for team bases, islands in the middle of a lake, and tons of other features.


----------



## The Hunter (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Carlson (Feb 13, 2014)

Airsoft 4 lyfe


----------



## The Dude (Feb 14, 2014)

This is the first marker I plan on getting. It's the DYE DAM. Basically it's a tactical Matrix for scenario play. You can switch from semi, burst, and auto on the fly with a single switch, but you can also program it for different ramping modes. It can also switch back and forth from using a loader or the magazine. The magazines use Tiberius First Strike paint which is shaped like a traditional bullet and is fin stabilized for longer range and better accuracy. So you can use the loader for high volume and rapid fire and switch to the magazine when a longer, precise shot is required. Or you can take the feed neck for the loader off, put on a flush fitting cover, and just use the magazine if you're into sniping. You can even add a scope.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 16, 2014)

Another really sweet paintball marker. "Where is the loader?" you ask? Why it's built into the butt stock! It's a bullpup paintball marker! No more hopper sticking up off the top of your gun to get hit!





"But Dude" you might be saying, "I'm into sniping and want something even more realistic. Maybe even a bolt action gun." Here you go: It's the Carmatech SAR-12. A genuine, honest-to-God bolt action sniper paintball marker. Works on CO2 and HPA. How neat is this?


----------



## Morbid Boredom (Feb 26, 2015)

I have one marker, a Tippman 98 Custom with a 14" barrel and a stock.

I played woodsball.  My brother and his wife worked at a field for years and I've met some of the most chill people ever that way. I also met a lot of Deagle Nation types.  Because I didn't have enough money to throw away paint, I only played a few scenario games a year.  I took some very silly pride in being good at procuring items for points.

One of the more memorable games I played was based on based on _The Thing_.  I was knee-deep in snow and no one got within 5 feet of another because we were afraid of infection (Becoming part of "The Thing", a Third Entity that sabotaged the two teams).  One of the leaders had a pole with a monkey paw on the end, to make sure we kept our distance ("Line up for prostate exams!")

I had to bring all my meals for the day onto the field with me, slipping dried cranberries and beef jerky beneath my mask.  After stumbling through knee deep snow for two hours, I came to a stream at the edge of the field, totally alone.  I stood there and forgot how anxious I was -not wanting to look foolish and getting shot like a noob, not wanting to admit I was cold, and hoping none of my team members saw me slip on a rock crossing a smaller stream, getting my right boot and pant leg frozen stiff.  I remembered I was out in the woods, getting exercise and having fun.  I didn't worry for the rest of the day.

Of course, I got infected and joined the Third Entity walking back from a port-a-john and spent the rest of the day stockpiling items at that very same stream so no one else could have them.


----------



## Yog-Spergoth (Feb 26, 2015)

I was a big woodsball player too, a while back. It's definitely a whole lot of fun, and I'd recommend it over playing airball where the field is smaller and just feels more 'gamey' to me. Woodsball is slower paced, but more tactical, and stealth actually plays a big role.

I was always my teams Designated Marksman, so I used a Tippman Procarbine with a 16" barrel and a foldaway stock. It was absurdly accurate, and some of my favorite memories are shooting the other teams' marksmen when they'd peak out of windows and things. Tippmans are awesome, they're like the AK's of the paintball world. They're rugged enough that you never have to worry about them other than routine maintenance.


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Feb 26, 2015)

The Dude said:


> Anyone else into paintball? I'm looking to get back into the sport. I need something to get active again. Got my eye on the DYE DAM marker. Looks like a pretty sweet marker. Empire has one I'm into as well. I'm mostly into woodsball and scenario games.



I'm in the same boat as you are. The last time I was playing paintball, .50 cal K-Mart guns were the only thing available. I'm looking for a decent starter marker that I can tinker with. A lot of people have steered me towards a Tippman 98 or A5. Anyone ever shot one of these?

(Edit: The Dude- Are you on FB? I'm on a few mil-spec trade n' swap n' sell pages that have pretty good deals on gear.)


----------



## Yog-Spergoth (Feb 26, 2015)

The Knife's Husbando said:


> I'm in the same boat as you are. The last time I was playing paintball, .50 cal K-Mart guns were the only thing available. I'm looking for a decent starter marker that I can tinker with. A lot of people have steered me towards a Tippman 98 or A5. Anyone ever shot one of these?



The A5 is pretty nice, especially if you get one of the models with a reflex trigger. The 98 is a little more rugged (less moving parts) and has a larger mod community though. It really comes down to personal preference.


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Feb 26, 2015)

What I'm really looking for is something reliable I can bolt do-dads to. Say trick it out as a M249 SAW clone in a mil-spec game one weekend, and just strip it down to the frame & hopper for speedball the next weekend. The '98 is sounding better & better. I especially want to get one of the underslung grenade launchers for my marker.


----------



## Yog-Spergoth (Feb 26, 2015)

The Knife's Husbando said:


> What I'm really looking for is something reliable I can bolt do-dads to. Say trick it out as a M249 SAW clone in a mil-spec game one weekend, and just strip it down to the frame & hopper for speedball the next weekend. The '98 is sounding better & better. I especially want to get one of underslung grenade launchers for my marker.



Luckily man, both the 98 and A5 can be modified to full auto. If you're looking for something that'll resemble and feel more like an M249 though, I'd go with the A5. I've seen a lot of 249 mods for it, and it functions super well in such a role, as it's basically a squad automatic anyway. Also, it's very good for speedball!

Edit: M249 mod.


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Feb 26, 2015)

Okay. I'm sold. That's halfway down the road I'm going. My "dream" marker. A paintball replica of the M41A Pulse Rifle from _Aliens.




_


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Feb 27, 2015)

Okay gang. I bit the bullet & ordered a marker.  After balancing this, that, and th' other- I actually decided on a Tippmann Cronus as my new starter gun. 






I'm starting work tonight on making a Tau railgun shell for it, wish me luck!


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Feb 27, 2015)

Trying to brainstorm paintball engineering ideas with The Knife is futile.  Actual conversation today:

Me: "Honey, we need to look at paintbrushes while we're out today"
The Knife: "Why?"
Me :"I want a bayonet for my marker."
TK: "NO!"
Me: "Well, I need _something_ for close in work. Wait. You know those electrically-driven automatic paint rollers? I'd just mount one with a foam trim/edging disk on my left gauntlet, with it wired to a battery in my pod harness."
TK: 'Why would you do that?"
Me: "It's a safe close-quarters-combat circular saw." 
TK: "NO!"
Me: "Look. It's all perfectly safe. Like my Headcannon idea. You just mount the grenade launcher on the camera rail on your helmet, run a HPA line down to a solenoid switch an...."
TK: " NO! There is NO safe way to mount a grenade launcher to your head. _I'm NOT letting you _strap anything explosive...'
Me (interrupting): 'it's not explosively driven. It's all pneumatic."
TK (snorting) "Like that makes a difference."
Me: "Actually, it does. Paintball is statistically safer than touch football. A fellow could strap a few paintball claymore mines to himself and set them off all at once & he's be fine."
TK: 'Well, that doesn't mean.." 
Me: "Wait. 'He could strap a dozen paintball claymore mines to himself,set them off,and he'd be fine'....Goddamn."
TK: "What?"
Me: "Fucking hell. I just invented the world's first _reusable_ suicide bomber!"
Wife: "NO!"

(Sigh) I live with a Luddite.


----------



## Yog-Spergoth (Feb 27, 2015)

The Knife's Husbando said:


> Okay gang. I bit the bullet & ordered a marker.  After balancing this, that, and th' other- I actually decided on a Tippmann Cronus as my new starter gun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, very cool. Haha, that's a new marker that I'm not super familiar with. I kinda feel like a WW1 veteran seeing an M16 for the first time. "What is that?"


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Mar 4, 2015)

Locked and loaded. Lets do this.






Tuned up and ready. I've got the remaining half of the case of paint in the pods, a 9 oz. tank on the marker, and a 24 oz. tank in the belt. I'm waiting on my direct line for it.


----------



## Jaimas (Mar 16, 2015)

I used to play Airsoft Paintball a lot.

Then I moved to Huntington. If I bring out any of my airsoft guns, I'll be killed by the locals.


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Mar 16, 2015)

Going up to Mount Doom (our state's oldest PB field) this Saturday. So ready.

I've got The Knife ready with our digital camera. I'll post pics however it goes.


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Mar 21, 2015)

The meet-up at Mount Doom fell through, so I headed out today to Splatzone, our local field.

Let's do this!





First game, waiting for the horn.








Let's roll!





Snappin' shots








Talking shit at one another between games.





Heading out. Tired, dirty & paint splotched.  I had a blast.


----------



## Yog-Spergoth (Mar 27, 2015)

The Knife's Husbando said:


> The meet-up at Mount Doom fell through, so I headed out today to Splatzone, our local field.
> 
> Let's do this!
> 
> ...



You guys live in Alabama, right? Have you tried going to Bearclaw in TN? It's a bit of a drive, but they have some pretty awesome woodsball fields and run scenario and milsims occasionally.


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Jul 8, 2015)

FINALLY got my soft gear setup sorted. I reverse engineered a set of the _Predlocs_ head guards, found a good field jacket that my Tippmann battle belt fits over, and as soon As I can get some shin/knee guards, I'm done.






The mask, headguard & shemagh work together nicely, aren't *too* hot, and I still can get liquids into me with a straw without having to remove the whole deal.






The whole setup. It's comfortable, and I can carry enough gear/ammo for my tastes. I know the fatigues don't match the camo scheme, but my ACU's are in the wash.

 Now just to find off time & spare $$$.


----------



## Gagamaru (Jul 9, 2015)

how to get banned from paintballing:

take your uncles tweaked high-velocity spraygun filled with dayglo paint. charge to the other base immediately at the start, take out the whole opposing team in one shot, like a paint-spewing flamethrower.


----------



## Zvantastika (Jul 9, 2015)

I have no idea why I didn't find this thread earlier.

I play paintball whenever I can, it's an excellent way to relieve stress, specially in our line of work.
Anyway, if there's any questions, let me know, maybe I can help you with a thing or two.



The Knife's Husbando said:


> FINALLY got my soft gear setup sorted. I reverse engineered a set of the _Predlocs_ head guards, found a good field jacket that my Tippmann battle belt fits over, and as soon As I can get some shin/knee guards, I'm done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, paintball is a bit expensive sport (money and time wisely). But it's a good way to keep in shape and puts teamwork to the test.

I see you got a Tippmann Chronus, that's a nice starter gun. Now depending on how you feel more comfortable playing, I could give you some ideas on what could be your next gun or equipment.


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Jul 9, 2015)

Zvantastika said:


> I have no idea why I didn't find this thread earlier.
> 
> I play paintball whenever I can, it's an excellent way to relieve stress, specially in our line of work.
> Anyway, if there's any questions, let me know, maybe I can help you with a thing or two.
> ...




I like the Chronus, It's light, easy to shoulder & shoot. My main bitch about it is it's fire rate & lack of viable mods. I'm thinking my next marker is going to be a Tipppmann A5 with a flatline barrel & response trigger. I'm also looking at pistols. Any help in that department will be greatly appreciated.

I have mixed feelings about the battle belt. It's nice to have all that ammo & CO2 handy- it's a six pod belt with a pouch for an extra 24 oz. tank- but it's heavy as fuck. I'm thinking of going to a two-pod harness. I've _got_ to get a really good set of knee & shin guards. I'm planning on getting a set baseball catcher's ones & adding a layer of ACU duct tape over 'em. I've got two bad knees, and I like to have derped myself up sliding into a stack of 55-gal. drums my last day on the field.

At my field, whoever shows up plays together. Woodsballers & speedballers, pump, whatever. Then we vote on where we're going to play each game in the prep area before we head out. With the expected results: The SB folks are really easy to see & snipe in the woods, but they overpower us on the airball field. So I don't really have a play style yet.


----------



## Zvantastika (Jul 9, 2015)

The Knife's Husbando said:


> I like the Chronus, It's light, easy to shoulder & shoot. My main bitch about it is it's fire rate & lack of viable mods. I'm thinking my next marker is going to be a Tipppmann A5 with a flatline barrel & response trigger. I'm also looking at pistols. Any help in that department will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I have mixed feelings about the battle belt. It's nice to have all that ammo & CO2 handy- it's a six pod belt with a pouch for an extra 24 oz. tank- but it's heavy as fuck. I'm thinking of going to a two-pod harness. I've _got_ to get a really good set of knee & shin guards. I'm planning on getting a set baseball catcher's ones & adding a layer of ACU duct tape over 'em. I've got two bad knees, and I like to have derped myself up sliding into a stack of 55-gal. drums my last day on the field.
> 
> At my field, whoever shows up plays together. Woodsballers & speedballers, pump, whatever. Then we vote on where we're going to play each game in the prep area before we head out. With the expected results: The SB folks are really easy to see & snipe in the woods, but they overpower us on the airball field. So I don't really have a play style yet.


Well, it's really not that wise to buy equipment now. Really, try playing a bit more until you're sure of your style. 
If you're the type of people who like being in the front and shooting a lot, the A5 could be a good choice but I don't recommend the response trigger, especially if you're using CO2 instead of air.
The second gun (pistol) is mostly useless, believe me, but if you need the info check the TPX.
Also, take in consideration the type of fields you'll be playing in, if the field is very dense populated by trees, you don't really need something very accurate since your shots won't make it that far (also applies for CQB), making the flatline kind of not needed at all. Check the APEX system though.
The two pod harness is a good idea if you're only playing in small rounds (playing in fields and such). The six pod harness is mostly used in Big Games or Scenarios (for the heavy artillery guy).
It's always a good idea to have a pair of knee and elbow pads, there's several styles and there's some long ones you can find. You should consider riot like pads instead of baseball ones, I say this because the riot ones are more light than the baseball ones and easier to manuveur with them, yet they are hard as stone.
Speedballers are like that, they stay in a point and shoot as crazy but that's also their demise, keep your head down, advance slowly and you'll easily surround them. You can also trick them into wasting all their paintballs or gas (which kind of always happens).


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Jul 9, 2015)

Zvantastika said:


> Speedballers are like that, they stay in a point and shoot as crazy but that's also their demise, keep your head down, advance slowly and you'll easily surround them. You can also trick them into wasting all their paintballs or gas (which kind of always happens).



You can also do what I do. Leave a full pod on a trail like it'd fallen out of your gear, snuggle up in a bush and wait. "Oh! Shiny!" _Blap!_ _Blap! Blap!_ Speedballers are suckers for free ammo.



Zvantastika said:


> Well, it's really not that wise to buy equipment now. Really, try playing a bit more until you're sure of your style.



This is wisdom. While so far my fave is woodsball, I've had a lot of fun on the speedball/airball field. and I'm kinda looking at getting into mag-fed- thus me looking at pistols- I've heard good things about the Tiberius 8 & 9 pistols.



Zvantastika said:


> It's always a good idea to have a pair of knee and elbow pads, there's several styles and there's some long ones you can find. You should consider riot like pads instead of baseball ones, I say this because the riot ones are more light than the baseball ones and easier to maneuver with them, yet they are hard as stone.



Okay. I'll definitely look into them then. If my knee pops bad, I'm limping for a day or so. I also need the long ones because I usually play speedball matches in a kilt & need the leg protection. It's not a fashion statement, it's just easier for me to run like hell in a kilt.


----------



## Zvantastika (Jul 10, 2015)

The Knife's Husbando said:


> You can also do what I do. Leave a full pod on a trail like it'd fallen out of your gear, snuggle up in a bush and wait. "Oh! Shiny!" _Blap!_ _Blap! Blap!_ Speedballers are suckers for free ammo.
> 
> This is wisdom. While so far my fave is woodsball, I've had a lot of fun on the speedball/airball field. and I'm kinda looking at getting into mag-fed- thus me looking at pistols- I've heard good things about the Tiberius 8 & 9 pistols.
> 
> Okay. I'll definitely look into them then. If my knee pops bad, I'm limping for a day or so. I also need the long ones because I usually play speedball matches in a kilt & need the leg protection. It's not a fashion statement, it's just easier for me to run like hell in a kilt.



Ha, wherever you play, it must be a very treeless field or players get so easily distracted to fall for something like that one.

Well, that's the thing, if you're into woodsball you're aiming for a sturdy paintball gun that can be dropped and nothing happens to it (there's lots of models BTW, X7, A5, C98, etc). If you're more into speedball you'll aim for something light and fast as possible (Bob Long, Luxe, etc).
If you're already into woods, then you have to decide the type of person you are, if you want to rush you'll need something with good fire rate and light weight, probably something with an e-grip and small cannon. If you're more into something more strategic, you could go for something more accurate which might need more accesories like scope (red dot mostly). There's also milsim, which uses mag fed paintball guns like the T68 or mods like Tacamo, those are pretty sweet too but they are not for everyone.
As for the Tiberius. They are pretty good, buuuut the problem are the spare parts. I'm not sure if it's just a thing where I live but finding parts for the Tiberus can be really tricky while the TPX is far more easy to get and cheaper. So it's like a car, you can buy a really good one but you'll have a real problem if something goes wrong with it, or you can buy a cheaper one and be sure that anytime it goes wrong, fixing it will be easy and cheap.

Search for the riot knee pads, they are very long (usually covering the whole knee all the way to the upper side of the foot).

Also, I think I missed it but, have you seen remote lines?, they can be more useful than you might believe.


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Jul 10, 2015)

Zvantastika said:


> Ha, wherever you play, it must be a very treeless field or players get so easily distracted to fall for something like that one.



Nah, they actually fall for tricks like that. It's just that most of our players are 19-year-old kids with the tactical & strategic experience of a pop-tart. Me, the main referee (the fellow in blue jersey in my pics), and two other regulars that show up have twenty years on the lot of 'em. We jokingly refer to ourselves as the _OFS Strike Team-_  (lol) old, fat, n' slow.

You're right about the trees though. Our local field _Splatzone_ has six main areas: The shop/prep shed, A 100 square yard speedball field with plastic bunkers, a good-sized airball field, a little .50 cal field with oil drum "bunkers" for the little kids, a concrete block fort/castle zone, and a stretch of fenced in "woodsball" area that is some of the worst second-growth Alabama bush I've ever been it.

I've found some good riot pads online- after your recommendation- but I'm going to have to save up. The reason I reverse-engineered my Predlocs is that was easier for me to find $15 in cloth and a a free afternoon than the retail price for 'em. I'm gonna check out our local thrift stores in the meantime & see what I can find. With some luck, I'll come home with some 5$ hockey pads.   

What I'm looking for in a marker is basically a paintball version of a selective-fire Kalashnikov. Something extremely sturdy, simple, and inexpensive that can fire single shots/burst to eliminate single opponents- but that can also go full auto if I walk around a corner and find trouble. You're the forth serious player that has recommended the A5 to me, including the reff after seeing me play. Is it that good a gun?

I've got a FB buddy who referees up at Mnt. Doom and is a big milspec/mag-fed player and he's been trying to get me into it. While it looks fun, until I can borrow one & some mags and give it a go, it's on the back burner. I think the pistol is in the same pot.



Zvantastika said:


> Also, I think I missed it but, have you seen remote lines?, they can be more useful than you might believe.



I've actually been looking at them! I dunno. I like the idea of making my marker lighter & easier to snap up, and carrying the tank in my belt- but I can see where it would get snagged or tangle me up. What's your experiences with them?

Also, I've got a question. Grenades & grenade launchers. Worth it or a waste of time? I've been looking at the m-203 style ones. I like the idea of that cloud of 7mm. paintballs as a corner gun or nerf rocket that eliminates everyone in the room.


----------



## Zvantastika (Jul 10, 2015)

The Knife's Husbando said:


> What I'm looking for in a marker is basically a paintball version of a selective-fire Kalashnikov. Something extremely sturdy, simple, and inexpensive that can fire single shots/burst to eliminate single opponents- but that can also go full auto if I walk around a corner and find trouble. You're the forth serious player that has recommended the A5 to me, including the reff after seeing me play. Is it that good a gun?
> 
> I've got a FB buddy who referees up at Mnt. Doom and is a big milspec/mag-fed player and he's been trying to get me into it. While it looks fun, until I can borrow one & some mags and give it a go, it's on the back burner. I think the pistol is in the same pot.
> 
> ...


The A5 is the AK of the paintball, you can dig a hole in the ground with it, flood the hole, put the dirt back in, dig it back a year later and the thing will still works like new, it simply refuses to not-work. 
This doesn't mean the A5 is the best paintballgun though, there's far better, but for the price and the options you can have afterwards, the A5 is a good investment along side the C98.
As for the "full auto thing", I guess you're talking about the e-grip (electronic grip). Most of them have several options programmed, some have the full auto mode but it's not recommendable to use that unless you have a good rotor (your common hopper and cyclone systems can't deliver the paintballs accurately with e-grips most of the time), also if you use CO2 there's always the problem of low precision and in worst case scenarios, o-rings burst seriously fast.

Milsim is really nice if you're into strategy and ammo conservation, for most paintball players is boring and frustrating for that same reason, most just want to shoot a wall of paint and charge ahead. The handgun only works best when in CQB, so it's no wonder you'll only find it useful on very few ocassions.

The remote line is actually really good, mostly because it takes the weight of the tank out of your hands but also because it helps keeping your paintballgun more "healthy". The CO2 in the tank sometimes is liquid (not all of it of course, just some small portion) and if you connect your tank straight to your gun, this liquid sometimes goes inside and fucks up the O-rings, which will make your gun leak. It's easy to buy and change the O-rings but it's a real pain in the ass when this happens so often, so it's best to avoid this situation. Oh, there's also a cover for the remote line to avoid it getting tangled, there's also a remote line (I think it's from Ninja) that is a really straight and making it hard to get snagged.

Grenades sometimes are useful, grenade launchers are a waste of time. Not sure where you play but you should ask them first if they have no problem with those, mostly because some fields don't like the idea of the grenade launchers because they seem to aggresive and bla bla bla, and the few fields who says are ok, you'll find most players won't play with you if you point them with that thing. Can't really blame them but that's how things are.
Most grenades and launchers I've seen are used only in scenarios and Big Games, so for a regular match I don't think they are that good.


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Feb 22, 2016)

May be necro'ing, but what the hell?

Just upgraded my marker. Went with more of a combat rifle style than a submachine gun.


----------

